# Artest for Stojakovic(merged) *Kings Reject Trade!!!*



## B_&_B

ESPN is reporting that the Pacers and Kings are close to making a deal... Peja for Ron.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



> *ARTEST-FOR-PEJA GETTIN' CLOSE *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> January 24, 2006 -- I have it on excellent authority the Pacers and Kings are exceedingly close to swapping Ron Artest (three more years after this on his contract with a right to opt out after two) for Peja Stojakovic, who has the freedom to opt out after this season or play out the next.
> Then again, let me put it another way: The two teams are as close as my Paper Clips were to acquiring Artest for Corey Maggette before an Indiana doctor decided the swingman's left ankle was too great a risk.
> 
> According to three sources, it's strictly Sacramento's call; the Pacers are agreeable and ready to deal.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/59477.htm 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

At this point, I don't really care anymore. Bring him in.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



StephenJackson said:


> At this point, I don't really care anymore. Bring him in.



Yeah S-Jax, that's exactly my thought...

Plus if he doesn't work out he's gone at the end of the year anyways...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah S-Jax, that's exactly my thought...
> 
> Plus if he doesn't work out he's gone at the end of the year anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Exactly, and maybe a change of scenery will jumpstart his career.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



StephenJackson said:


> Exactly, and maybe a change of scenery will jumpstart his career.



No doubt...

Let's hope he becomes our B. Davis or V. Carter....

The more scores we can get the better we'll be, and I know his D. is questionable, but we're built on team defense, so I'm not really that worried...

This Artest episode has gone way too long, it's time to end it now before we find ourselves not even making the playoffs...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Diable

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

the kings would have never done this before Peja got hurt.Peja's numbers aren't terribly worse,but the question is whether or not he can bounce back or if this is the beginning of the end for him.Offensively it is about a push between him and Artest.

<table class="playerInfoGridPlayerInfoBorders" border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*PPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 16.5</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*RPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> 5.3 </td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*APG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 2.2</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*SPG*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .61</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*BPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .06</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*FG%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .403</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*FT%*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> .933</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowOdd">*3P%*</td><td class="gSGRowOdd"> .397</td></tr> <tr align="center"><td class="gSGRowEven">*MPG*</td><td class="gSGRowEven"> 37.0</td></tr> </tbody> </table>


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

I dont like this trade at all...dude doesnt play defense...he wont fit in with Carslisle's scheme.....I really dont see this happening BTW...


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

who else can you get? I think Peja is still a high caliber player and still has something left to give.

This is the most solid news I've heard about an Artest deal going down.


----------



## kconn61686

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

The reaction from a New Jersey fan:

Awesome trade for both teams. Kings get a guy with the same salary roughly as Peja, except they will hold on to him, whereareas Peja was leaving Sacto this summer anyway. The spare offense for defense, exactly what they need.

Pacers also made a great deal. They got a guy that can score 20 ppg for them and make them dangerous inside-out with O'neal having shooters on both wings. If he leaves this summer, thats fine, you got caproom, the most important thing to a franchise. You also get a reliable teammate who was even discussed as an MVP favorite 2-3 years ago.


Thanks for breaking the ice for trade season, every other team can officially make a deal now! I like the move for you Indy fans


----------



## jreywind

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



spongyfungy said:


> who else can you get? I think Peja is still a high caliber player and still has something left to give.
> 
> This is the most solid news I've heard about an Artest deal going down.


I would take almost anyone for him right now. I just was hoping to get a draft pick out of the deal.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



StephenJackson said:


> At this point, I don't really care anymore. Bring him in.


Sersiouly, it doesn't even matter. And in all honestly, i think it's best for both teams. Peja could help us, and Artest will help them alot too.


----------



## jermaine7fan

*Official!.. Peja a Pacer!*

It's done...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304512

OK... so I didn't break the rumor... but I did break the official trade... That was my goal this entire time


----------



## Blink4

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

NBA TV just reported that the deal is done.


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Official!.. Peja a Pacer!*

Thank god. His first home game will be Friday Night against LeBron James on ESPN!! 

I'm so happy this whole Artest mess is over and behind us.


----------



## Rockets111

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

yup done deal, saw it on espn.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304512

jim gray reports


----------



## MillerTime

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

I honestly like this deal for us. We needed a shooter, and O'Neal and Foster can handle the defense. It might get a little sketchy out there when Saras and Peja are playing at the same time, but he can definetly help our team. I mean, come on guys, we just lost to the Hawks!

PacersFanUSA probably hates it, but it's really for the good of the team i think.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



MillerTime said:


> I honestly like this deal for us. We needed a shooter, and O'Neal and Foster can handle the defense. It might get a little sketchy out there when Saras and Peja are playing at the same time, but he can definetly help our team. I mean, come on guys, we just lost to the Hawks!


Imagine how bad our defense will be with a lineup of Tinsley/Saras/Peja/Croshere/O'Neal on the floor.



> PacersFanUSA probably hates it, but it's really for the good of the team i think.


You have that right both ways. Pacers*guy*USA probably hates it, and so does Pacers Fan.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Official!.. Peja a Pacer!*

as i said Donnie was sick of keeping the L in suspense. Being a Kings fan i like this. Now how do we dump Shareef Abdur-Rahim...


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Official!.. Peja a Pacer!*

I am honestly extremely happy and optimistic about this. This just made my day! We can all finally move on from this mess!


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



MillerTime said:


> I honestly like this deal for us. We needed a shooter, and O'Neal and Foster can handle the defense. It might get a little sketchy out there when Saras and Peja are playing at the same time, but he can definetly help our team. I mean, come on guys, we just lost to the Hawks!
> 
> PacersFanUSA probably hates it, but it's really for the good of the team i think.



Agreed 100%. Can't wait to see him in a Pacers uni.


----------



## JayRedd

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

I'm pretty undecided right now on if I like this...my first reaction was "blah". Good to get something done, but I think I'd rather have rolled the dice on Maggette's injured foot.

Essentially, we're getting a premier shooter and someone who instantly becomes our second option, moving SJax to 3rd option and allowing Tinsley/Sarunas/Jones/Granger/Croshere to become the role players/scoring threats they should be.

And while I don't think we can beat Detroit with Peja, we might be better than Miami and certainly at least a legit East contender again. 

But what happens when we get bounced from the East Finals or 2nd Round in June? Does this guy just walk away? Do we sign him to a max deal? We've got his Bird rights now, so we can match any offer. But do we want to do that? That will basically lock us into the next 4-5 years of JO/Peja/Jax/Tinsley. We could swing a trade eventually I suppose, but that'll be the core. Is that good enough to win a Finals? I'm not sure it is.

Oh well....let's at least win 8 of the next 10 and get this season started finally. Go screw yourself Ron Artest.


----------



## alexander

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

Peja and Pollard teammayes again!!! That's it, the Champion is born
:cheers:


----------



## 3 Pointer

*This trade sucks!*

1. Peja will only be with us for half a season, so in essence its Artest for NOTHING!
2. Due to his hand injury, Peja will never be an elite shooter. Come on, Iverson shoots higher than him.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: This trade sucks!*



3 Pointer said:


> 1. Peja will only be with us for half a season, so in essence its Artest for NOTHING!
> 2. Due to his hand injury, Peja will never be an elite shooter. Come on, Iverson shoots higher than him.



Peja shoots 39 percent from three.

And this is getting merged with the Artest for Peja thread.


----------



## JayRedd

*Re: This trade sucks!*

The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking the same.

I see two scenarios here:

A) Peja plays the same as he has been all year (that is, mediocre) and he demands a max contract at the end of the year and Bird/Walsh let him walk. So we get nothing but a couple of 2nd Round playoff games, which us Pacer fans have had about enough of in the last decade

B) Peja plays great with JO and becomes a great outside weapon for us and helps push us into the Eastern Conference Finals, where we put up a great effort, but lost to Detroit in 6 games. Then we give Peja a max contract and have a 1-2 punch of JO/Peja until 2010, which gives us a guarenteed 2nd Round playoff birth every year for the next 4, but also doesn't really bolster my hopes of winning any Championships.

Lose-Lose

I don't know about ya'll, but I'm tired of being a perennial playoff team with no legit shot. Why not take Maggette and his $7 million per season for the next 3 years?


----------



## jimmy

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

Dan Patrick just said that the Kings rejected the trade because Artest is actually refusing to play for Sacramento.



what a lowly human being


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

BREAKING NEWS!!!!...

Just saw on Sportscenter that the Kings rejected the trade due to the fact that Artest does not want to go to Sacramento...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

SOB killing us again...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## SianTao

*what a bum*

...


----------



## chucho

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

You better hope that is wrong, but because if he rejected to play there, then his trade value just went further into the toilet, and the Pacers will probably end up just having to hold on to him until the offseason and still get crap in return.

I wouldn't want to go there either, but man this is a dangerous move for Artest.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!...
> 
> Just saw on Sportscenter that the Kings rejected the trade due to the fact that Artest does not want to go to Sacramento...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


:laugh:


----------



## thekid

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

I can envision many unhappy Pacers fans right about now..


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged) *Kings Reject Trade**

This guy is the biggets bum in prosports ever. Rejecting the trade? Where the hell does he expect to go? Wtf.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged) *Kings Reject Trade**

Another episode to a tragic season...

and we've lost what 4 otta 5...

Things don't look good at all...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Air Fly

You Pacers fans must really feel bad about this, how many people have lost respect for him?


----------



## hellrell

yea who does he think he is.. with an attitude like that whos gonna want him
lol and especillay since he requested to be traded.. he shouldnt be complaining about where hes going.. what a guy :eek8:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Air Fly said:


> how many people have lost respect for him?



I've been lost respect for him a long time ago...

He's patethic just like our season...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

The way Petja has played so far (for whadever reasone)..... just no comments... then hes contract situation.... :curse: 
I do agree that it might turn out not THAT bad trade and I do agree that that might be the best trade we could get... I mean that ******** just stabed us over and over and over again by just talking with reporters, so I didnt belive that we could get anything really good at the first place but I must say that he made it sure, I mean how can you motivate anybody (most team wanted immideant help) to take him if he talks something like oh I am out of shape I am just chilling... the only reasone why kings made this teal was because they are set at sf that artest cant hurt them more than petja did. I can say to artest just to words: drop dead :dead: . Now, in the end I must say that since dirk become decent defender and Dallas has been soild defensive team and has some thougness then I guess we can over take the role the had in this league few years ago... 

P.S. I was/am Petjas fan, but.... well lets say I hate what Artest did to this organisation. And I dont hate Artest but I love pacers so even if someone has the reasone (he didnt) to ****** the pacers I just feel angry and to me he didnt. May I overcome what he did? Maybe... If we win the trophy in near future then yes, but if he started the area of second round exits then well I ćant lie I would be just sad and frustrated. To me because the of the way how I supported him and because of the hopes I had about what he and pacers could reach... for me he did something BEYONED HATE. he showed that he dont have the BASIC qualities wich I expect from humans, but I cant hate him... sad, just sad.


----------



## StephenJackson

I don't even want to think about how bad his trade value is now. For those people who didn't like the trade today...believe me this would have been HEAVEN compared to what we will get now.


----------



## JuX

Whoa!

He rather being lost for a season than being traded, oh whatever...


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

Do you guys think that Artest will be coming back to the Pacers since no teams will want him?


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> Do you guys think that Artest will be coming back to the Pacers since no teams will want him?



Never.

He will be suspended without pay.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

I'm so sick and tired of players dictating where they will like to go. When the next bargaining agreement takes place, I hope Stern fines a player for holding up trades, or requesting a trade (see vince carter)..etc. I don't mean a slap on the wrist type of fine, I mean a huge fine in the millions. 

I feel sorry for you guys, tough break. Hopefully this is resolve swiftly and you get back someone of great value in return.


----------



## Banjoriddim

:raised_ey , well I like irony and twisted humour so I guess I like it, **** it's funny, actually verry funy, logic says that I should have expected it... but I didnt...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> Do you guys think that Artest will be coming back to the Pacers since no teams will want him?



I wanna say no, but now I'm not sure, and really I wouldn't care if he came back not, because at this point we have completly hit rock bottom...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> Never.
> 
> He will be suspended without pay.



He definetly will, but that not only kills him, but us as well...

Obviously no other team is going to want him now...

I wouldn't be surprised at all of he ended up playing here again...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## SianTao

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> Do you guys think that Artest will be coming back to the Pacers since *no teams will want him*?


I think it would be pretty safe for the Knicks to want him. 
So... who's the most worthless player on Knicks? :dead:


----------



## GB

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> Never.
> 
> He will be suspended without pay.



Can't be. Not for publically stating his opinion. The union will fight tooth and nail over that one.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



SianTao said:


> I think it would be pretty safe for the Knicks to want him.
> So... who's the most worthless player on Knicks? :dead:



He's not worthless at all...

Give me Starbury any day of the week...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He definetly will, but that not only kills him, but us as well...
> 
> Obviously no other team is going to want him now...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all of he ended up playing here again...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


None of our players want to play with him. Jermaine DEFINITELY won't play with him.

He will NEVER be a Pacer again, EVER.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



GB said:


> Can't be. Not for publically stating his opinion. The union will fight tooth and nail over that one.



How about actions detrimental to the team?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

God damn just activate him and move on. We're not going to get anything at all for him, just let him play. To the Knicks question, I'd take Crawford or Frye.


----------



## SianTao

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's not worthless at all...


Point being, why would Knicks offer anything of value if NY is like the only place where he wants to go...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> None of our players want to play with him. Jermaine DEFINITELY won't play with him.
> 
> He will NEVER be a Pacer again, EVER.



I wouldn't say none of our players want to play him...

Definetly J.O. but is he running the Pacers or is Donnie?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine DEFINITELY won't play with him.


It's nice how our great leader tries to get rid of our best player. Like I've said, it's obvious the "personal" problems were between him and Jermaine. They act like little 4 year olds.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I wouldn't say none of our players want to play him...
> 
> Definetly J.O. but is he running the Pacers or is Donnie?...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



The team hates him, how could they not? After everything he's done to them? They've all said they've moved on. Even Jax doesnt want to talk about him anymore


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



SianTao said:


> Point being, why would Knicks offer anything of value if NY is like the only place where he wants to go...



I'm not saying for him straight up...

We have alot of players to offer...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> It's nice how our great leader tries to get rid of our best player. Like I've said, it's obvious the "personal" problems were between him and Jermaine. They act like little 4 year olds.



It's about loyalty and respect.


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> Do you guys think that Artest will be coming back to the Pacers since no teams will want him?


I would I dont count him to be human thats all... I would actuall want him to play I mean now when he totally humiliated himself I would welcome it... I would demand it! Bird should be stating something like: "since you dont want to be traded, come and play or just say that all you want is vacation and "makeing music" and you dont care about basketball then we can make a contract that exludes sign to any other team and buy your contract out for 5 cents."
That would be cool and if he is man enough to put hes past behind him. He could really help us, but for me he would be something like... tool that helps... well trained dog who help hes respected master (pacers) I dont hate him I might even my root for him... but he is just not a man (I dont hate him, belive me).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> They act like little 4 year olds.



LOL....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> It's about loyalty and respect.



Right now it should be about winning...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Right now it should be about winning...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Teams with no chemistry will never win. If Artest comes back (no chance in hell), the team would have zero chemistry. Worse than zero actually.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



StephenJackson said:


> It's about loyalty and respect.


Loyalty and respect to a guy who doesn't try to box out? If he actually looked like he tried to win I would like him. I'm not doubting his will to win, but the way he plays, it looks like he doesn't know what's best for the team. We need defensive rebounding, what does that mean? It means boxing out more...


----------



## Air Fly

Why wouldn't he wanna play in Sacs? plus this is stupid that NBA players are the one who decides where they wanna go....Thats BS.


----------



## grace

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



GB said:


> Can't be. Not for publically stating his opinion. The union will fight tooth and nail over that one.


How about suspending him for "conduct detrimental to the team"?

I didn't think we could suspend him without pay either, but that's what Stephen A. Smith or somebody on ESPN said we should do.


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

I think the song "You Can't Always Get What You Want" by the Stones would be a perfect song for Artest to listen to right now.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Air Fly said:


> Why wouldn't he wanna play in Sacs? plus this is stupid that NBA players are the one who decides where they wanna go....Thats BS.


Greg Anthony appeared to have sided with Ron by stating he knows where he is coming from. The Kings may be moving, and there is an lot of uncertainty with that franchise. He also said something in the tune of lameduck coach, but I hope I heard wrong because if he called Adelman that on National TV then that's embarassing.


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> Loyalty and respect to a guy who doesn't try to box out? If he actually looked like he tried to win I would like him. I'm not doubting his will to win, but the way he plays, it looks like he doesn't know what's best for the team. We need defensive rebounding, what does that mean? It means boxing out more...



I'm not even going to bother anymore.

This isn't about Jermaine.


----------



## Gonzo

Kitty said:


> but I hope I heard wrong because if he called Adelman that on National TV then that's embarassing.


He said it...


----------



## Banjoriddim

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Larry Legend said:


> It's nice how our great leader tries to get rid of our best player. Like I've said, it's obvious the "personal" problems were between him and Jermaine. They act like little 4 year olds.


I have allways felt something against Jermaine... Its like he cant be some sort of pseudo-leader coz he can give good interviws (for basketball player) but I dont "feel" that he carries the values he is talking about ( I view him as some punk from elite, who can hide hes real "face"). 
And Artest is stupid as rock. And has no educatione (I guess) I mean he cant even speak normal english and hes expressions are on the level of 9 year old kid. And he doesnt carry any values, he is on the level of worm if we talk about ethic. Jet he has huge ego. Very low IQ + big big ego + bad breeding = THREAT TO THE SOCIETY. 
I just dont see how can they rejoin. Jermaine can ask him back with hes "rhetoric" but problem stays and artest is to stupid to deal wit problems...


----------



## Gonzo

Ric Bucher (sp?) said on ESPNNEWS that Artest just recently bought a house in LA (Lakers) and that LA is really trying and will probably still be trying to get Artest... Don't give up hope yet.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Ron may also get hit with some nasty fines, if that deal arrived in the NBA offices lap. He better hope not.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> Ric Bucher (sp?) said on ESPNNEWS that Artest just recently bought a house in LA (Lakers) and that LA is really trying and will probably still be trying to get Artest... Don't give up hope yet.


Odom? Please.


----------



## MemphisX

On what grounds can the Pacers suspend him? He simply told the Kings he would prefer not to play for them and they rejected the trade. He didn't refuse to play for the Kings or Pacers. 

The Pacers screwed themselves from the get go. Their best deal was a 1 year Peja rental and bad for Corey. Should be 3 teams left in the mix: Lakers, T Wolves and ???.


----------



## Gonzo

MemphisX said:


> Should be 3 teams left in the mix: Lakers, T Wolves and ???.


Golden State and Denver are said to still have a little interest.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

The dude keeps shooting himself in the foot....Go to Sacramento and play your *** off...prove that you are not a liability....he just made himself a lot harder to trade.....


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> I really dont see this happening BTW...


Hate to say I told you so....but....well you know


----------



## Gonzo

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

ESPN reported earlier that Artest and his agent will be meeting with Sacramento in the morning, so the deal is definately not over!


----------



## rock747

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*

I'm starting wonder if Ron Artest is really interested in playing basketball that much at all.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Hopefully the brothers in Sact town can put some sense in him...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic*



Larry Legend said:


> ESPN reported earlier that Artest and his agent will be meeting with Sacramento in the morning, so the deal is definately not over!



Thank God.


----------



## Diable

As I understand it noone believes that Artest's agent really speaks for him and they want to meet Artest and hear him say what he is going to say face to face.I wonder if they can really suspend him w/o pay over this since he wants to play and they are the ones who will not let him.Really what he did wasn't that big a deal except when it's piled atop everything else.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Kitty said:


> I'm so sick and tired of players dictating where they will like to go. When the next bargaining agreement takes place, I hope Stern fines a player for holding up trades, or requesting a trade (see vince carter)..etc. I don't mean a slap on the wrist type of fine, I mean a huge fine in the millions.
> 
> I feel sorry for you guys, tough break. Hopefully this is resolve swiftly and you get back someone of great value in return.


its in every players right to demand a trade, cant be held against their will for that would be slavery. but what they cannot do, is dictate where they want to go. Artest brought this on himself, and he should have accepted what the pacers wanted to do.

NOTE: FINE IN MILLIONS??? THE players would be out of their ****ing minds to agree to that, thats just plain psychotic imo.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

Even if Ron Artest is sent to Sacramento, it will be basically for nothing in return. Other then a nice salary situation, which in turn you can use to TRY to get Ben Wallace into Indianapolis, but even that would be worthless. Overall: Philly's your best bet, give him to us, we'll give you Kyle Korver, we'll even give you the god for-saken draft picks, and take on his entire salary.


----------



## Diable

None of these guys are being held in slavery.If anyone in the NBA doesn't like their working conditions they can pack up their jockstraps and go find some other job where you can make 340k a year to be the worst player on the end of a bench.When you sign the contract you are negoitiating for your services and that contract (along with the labor agreement) says exactly how and when your services can be traded to any other organization.You work all your life to
become good enough to be a pro baller and then you have to be a pro whether
it's all you ever dreamt of or not.


----------



## jimmy

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



mjm1 said:


> its in every players right to demand a trade, cant be held against their will for that would be slavery. .


worst analogy ever 


1) He's getting paid millions

2) He signed a contract


----------



## HuntDizzle

There's some speculation out here in LA that Ron is going to tell Bird and Walsh 2 things tomorrow. 
1. Trade me to NY (which we all know Indy doesn't want to do).
2. If not NY, then trade me to LA (Lakers). 

Word is that Artest may have worked something out on the side between Kobe and he. He was sitting in Kobe's wife's seat at Staples for the LA/Miami game after he attended the LA/Indy game afterall. Isn't that a little strange? Some people also reported that Kobe had Dinner w/ Ron that week. Wasn't there also a report that Ron bought a house in LA also? (i'm not sure on that, but a few people mentioned it on BBB) Kobe was interviewed at practice today talking about how much he respects Ron's work ethic and the way he plays the game. I think a lot of people are forgetting that while most people have lost respect for Ron, he doesn't want to play for people he can't respect. He doesn't respect Carlisle or Bird very much and he's lost respect for JO, b/c he thinks he is a better player than JO is, and he may have a point. On the other hand, Artest knows that Kobe is possibly the best player in the game and a legit #1 scoring option. Artest would be willing to be #2 to a player of Kobe's caliber. ROn also has great respect for Phil Jackson and wants to play for a coach who has actually accomplished something in this league, which, I'm afraid Carlisle has not. Someone suggested on the radio tonight (570am) that this botched Sacto trade was all part of a plan to get Ron to LA. Sounds crazy, but it makes sense. Here's why: Ron says he wont play in Sacto after a deal is apparently done. He forces Sacto to back out. This further depletes his trade value as no GM will be willing to give up a quality player as the risk has just increased b/c even if Ron shows up to his new team, who says he'll stay? So, with the quality of offers diminishing, the Pacers now have to look at what other value they can make come of this deal. Now clearing up cap space via expiring contracts and getting a pick or 2 for the future suddenly doesn't sound too bad. The Lakers can offer a couple of expiring deals in George and Slava, and throw in Miami's 1st rounder. George is actually a solid Vet, Slava's done for the year. They get a pick likely to be around #24 or so to go along w/ their own pick, likely #20 or so. Those 2 picks could possibly net you either another quality player, or quite possibly a Lottery pick. Now you have turned Artest into cap space and a Lottery pick. That doesn't sound so much like getting nothing for him now. Artest goes to LA and plays with/for people he actually has respect for, and the Lakers immediately become a contender out West. This may seem farfetched to some (and while I am a Laker fan and would love to see it happen), it is actually possible when you truly look at how the situation is unfolding.

Plus, doesn't that just sound like some Hollywood type plot? We shall see. Should be interesting.

Werd.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Even if Ron Artest is sent to Sacramento, it will be basically for nothing in return.


He's meeting with the Kings organization, so the deal could go through. I'd still prefer Mickael Pietrus alone than Peja.



> Other then a nice salary situation, which in turn you can use to TRY to get Ben Wallace into Indianapolis, but even that would be worthless.


That makes no sense at all. If we lose Artest's 7 mil/year we'll still be hovering around the luxery tax. All we can offer Ben is the MLE, and I doubt he wants to come to Indy, nor do Pacers fans want him here.



> Overall: Philly's your best bet, give him to us, we'll give you Kyle Korver, we'll even give you the god for-saken draft picks, and take on his entire salary.


Haha. Korver.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



jimmy said:


> worst analogy ever
> 
> 
> 1) He's getting paid millions
> 
> 2) He signed a contract


Thank you Jimmy, that's why I didn't even respond to that rant. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

HuntDizzle said:


> Doesn't that just sound like some Hollywood type plot?
> 
> Werd.



LOL....

Aaaah Lakers fans....

Werd...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd

HuntDizzle said:


> There's some speculation out here in LA that Ron is going to tell Bird and Walsh 2 things tomorrow.
> 1. Trade me to NY (which we all know Indy doesn't want to do).
> 2. If not NY, then trade me to LA (Lakers).


And in response, Bird should say "Thanks for the advice Ron. Now get the f**k out of my office and have fun not playing basketball for the next 3 years."

The only leverage Artest has here is that most teams he says "I don't want to play for" are going to pull out of the deal, because rather than getting the 'may-go-crazy Artest' they would be getting the 'will-go-crazy Artest'. 

And as far as Indy letting this guy play for us again....If that ever happens, I'll be a Celtics fan.


----------



## rock747

It's official Ron agrees to the Kings.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Even if Ron Artest is sent to Sacramento, it will be basically for nothing in return. Other then a nice salary situation, which in turn you can use to TRY to get Ben Wallace into Indianapolis, but even that would be worthless. Overall: Philly's your best bet, give him to us, we'll give you Kyle Korver, we'll even give you the god for-saken draft picks, and take on his entire salary.



Oh man, if we could get Korver + draft picks I'd be pretty satisfied.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



PacersguyUSA said:


> Oh man, if we could get Korver + draft picks I'd be pretty satisfied.


 There's an enormous problem with that idea.Last night the Sixers passed Indiana and took over the sixth seed in the East.Indiana just isn't going to do anything to help their playoff rivals unless they think it helps them a lot more.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*

At this point, you'll face Detroit and get knocked out, Korver is the Peja StoJakovic, some Indiana copp-fans are remebering. I know the real Peja, I know Korver's the better deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> I know the real Peja, I know Korver's the better deal.


Can I say Jamaal Tinsley is better than Allen Iverson, also? :laugh:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Pacers Fan said:


> Can I say Jamaal Tinsley is better than Allen Iverson, also? :laugh:



LOL...

Exactly...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## supermati

Confirmed, done deal.
Peja for Artest.
Artest got lots of trading value in this transaction.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> At this point, you'll face Detroit and get knocked out, Korver is the Peja StoJakovic, some Indiana copp-fans are remebering. I know the real Peja, I know Korver's the better deal.


That post needs to be tested for PWI=Posting While Intoxicated.:buddies:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

*Re: Artest for Stojakovic(merged)*



Kitty said:


> That post needs to be tested for PWI=Posting While Intoxicated.:buddies:



LOL...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------

